# 4Pin PWM und 3Pin, was ist leiser?



## MyComputerTIPS (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
ich hab gehört das PWM Lüfter ein Geräusch machen die 3Pin Lüfter nicht machen. So leises und sehr hohes fiepen.

Stimmt das ?


----------



## Rurdo (14. Juli 2015)

Nein, kann man nicht pauschal über alle sagen.
Wenn es ein sehr billiger PWM Lüfter ist kann schonmal ein Wandler fiepen.. Normal und die Regel ist das aber nicht. 
Ob PWM oder 3Pin über Volt gesteuert macht sogut wie keinen Unterschied, ausser dass man halt bei PWM genauere Drehzahlanzeigen hat, falls man eine hat. 
Habe z.b. 3 NB Eloop an ner Steuerung auf 100% laufen. Nr1. zeigt mir 1650 U/min an, Nr2. 1550 U/min und Nr3. 1500 U/min.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juli 2015)

Du meinst, ein Spulenfiepen durch die PWM?   Ich habe noch nie von einem Fall gehört wo das aufgetreten wäre.  Angesichts der sehr kleinen Energiemengen die da im Spiel sind dürfte das auch nahezu unmöglich sein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juli 2015)

Man merkt es schon bei den Lüftern da die bei PWM per Stromunterbrechung geregelt werden. Ich hatte bei vielen Lüftern Geräusche gehabt die vom quietschen bis zum klackern neigten. Das merkt man aber nur wenn PWM an Spannungsregulierungen betrieben werden und auch umgekehrt


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (14. Juli 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Man merkt es schon bei den Lüftern da die bei PWM per Stromunterbrechung geregelt werden. Ich hatte bei vielen Lüftern Geräusche gehabt die vom quietschen bis zum klackern neigten. Das merkt man aber nur wenn PWM an Spannungsregulierungen betrieben werden und auch umgekehrt



Schleifen und klackern kommt vom Lager und hat nichts mit PWM zu tun.
Ich hab fast alle PWM und bei mir hat nichts gequietscht.


----------



## KnSN (14. Juli 2015)

Ob ein Lüfter an dem 3- oder 4-Pin Insulation Displacement Connector werkelt, oder an einen IDC mit nur 2-Pins, ist hinsichtlich seiner Laufruhe egal. 
Der 4-Pin-Header ist in der Summe der bessere Anschluss für den LED-Lüfter, weil das Drehmoment des Ventilators in der Unabhängigkeit zur Intensität der LEDs geregelt werden kann, wenngleich ich es begrüße, dass die LEDs nicht permanent mit ganzer Leuchtkraft strahlen, sodass der 3-Pin-Header durchaus weiterhin seine Existenzberechtigung hat. 
Dieses Plus, dass die LEDs in der Unabhängigkeit zur Drehzahl des Lüfters leuchten, ist der konstant hoch anliegenden Versorgungsspannung zu verdanken oder zu verschulden, je nach Gesichtspunkt, sodass zugleich ein weiteres Plus darin besteht, dem Drehmoment des Lüfters ein breiteres Spektrum zu bieten, demzufolge noch niedrigere Geschwindigkeiten von bspw. 400 oder 300 UpM möglich sind, was an 2- und 3-Pin unwahrscheinlich ist, denn je mehr die Versorgungsspannung durch den Transistor abnimmt, desto mehr sinkt die Stromstärke am Lüfter - Feldstärke pro Phase, sodass an 500 Rpm grundlegend Endstation ist, oder expliziter gesagt, es kann die erforderliche Energie nicht aufgewendet werden, um der Masse des rotierenden Körpers entgegenzuwirken - der Körper verharrt in seiner Trägheit (Beharrungsvermögen; E=mc²). 

An 4-Pin ist die Drehzahl tatsächlich exakter zu ermitteln, doch dies ist gleichgültig, insofern bloß ein Lüfter an dem Transistor hängt. 
Addiert sich die Anzahl der Lüfter pro Transistor so addiert sich auch die Drehzahl, additiv dafür stehend sind die mehreren Pole pro Lüfter-Motor. 
Insoweit bietet PWM den Vorteil, dass der Transistor das Signal pro Lüfter anhand den Widerstand zuordnet und auswertet, was zu über 90% reibungslos gelingt, jedoch kommt ein neuer 6-Pol-Motor zum Einsatz, ergo be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 oder be quiet! Dark Rock TF, so versagt auch die Korrelation des PWM-Anschlusses, weil die Steuerelektronik auf 4 Pole programmiert ist, demzufolge werden auch an einem be quiet! Silent Wings 3 vier Pole erwartet, obgleich 6 Pole desselben Widerstands anliegen, was plus 2 Pole additiv plus 50% der tatsächlichen Drehzahl ergibt.


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Juli 2015)

PWM Lüfter können PWM-Klicken aufweisen, wenn der PWM Chip zu aggressiv ist. Fällt vor allem bei niedrigen RPM auf.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juli 2015)

Es wäre theoretisch möglich, dass der ständige Wechsel vom Last- in den Schleppbetrieb Geräusche verursacht.  Aber in der Praxis habe ich das noch nicht erlebt, und halte es auch für sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Juli 2015)

Ich schon. Bei mehreren Silent Wings 2 hat man es bei 600rpm und weniger gehört. sehr sehr nervig
Laut PCGH sollen auch die Lüfter von einer Enermax - AiO betroffen sein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juli 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Schleifen und klackern kommt vom Lager und hat nichts mit PWM zu tun.
> Ich hab fast alle PWM und bei mir hat nichts gequietscht.


Das kann aber nicht vom Lager, nach dem umstecken war das Geräusch weg. Bei den neusten Generationen mag es ja nicht mehr feststellbar sein


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juli 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Schleifen und klackern kommt vom Lager und hat nichts mit PWM zu tun.
> Ich hab fast alle PWM und bei mir hat nichts gequietscht.


Klackern kommt durch ungleichmäßiges Drehmoment der PVM-Regelung, weil die Motoren ständig beschleunigt werden und dann wieder im Leerlauf sind. Mit 3PIN gibt es eine konstante Spannung und damit eine kontante Leistungsabgabe, bei der sich irgendeine beliebige Drehzahl einstellt. Je langsame die Lüfter laufen, umso störender wird das Klackern. Haben nicht alle, aber es git es.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. Juli 2015)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ich schon. Bei mehreren Silent Wings 2 hat man es bei 600rpm und weniger gehört. sehr sehr nervig
> Laut PCGH sollen auch die Lüfter von einer Enermax - AiO betroffen sein.



Nicht nur die, sowas kommt immer wieder vor – wo es störend ist/stark zum Geräuschspektrum beiträgt weisen wir aber ausdrücklich daraufhin. Das Problem ist übrigens auch von der verwendeten Steuerung abhängig. Es kann also durchaus sein, dass einzlne Anwender auch mit prinzipiell problematischen Lüftern zufrieden sind.


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Juli 2015)

Dann ist es also nicht nur modellabhängig sondern auch vom Zusammenspiel von Board - Lüftern?!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. Juli 2015)

Ja. Ich habe noch nicht systematisch mehrere Mainboards durchprobiert, möglicherweise sind die Unterschiede gering beziehungsweise die Steuerungschips sehr ähnlich/identisch. Aber für die Kühlertests verwende ich eine Zalman ZM-FC3 im Schallmessraum und ein klar anders aufgebautes Aquaero 6 im Benchtable. An ersterer treten Probleme spürbar häufiger auf. Ich vermute, dass verschiedene Steuerungshersteller verschiedene Regelfrequenzen verwenden.


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Juli 2015)

Sehr aufschlussreich, danke


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (14. Juli 2015)

Also kommt dieses Klackern im gleichmäßigen Abstand von der PWM Steuerung im Lüfter (Leerlauf usw) und nicht vom Lager?
Das wusste ich nicht, ich hab eine Frage, bei den PWM steht immer von bin Umdrehungen, bei den 3Pin nur die max Umdrehungen. Zb wenn ich jetzt einen Eloop mit 1200U/min kaufe, kann ich ihn bis 800 runter regeln? Die meisten Lüfter sind bei 800 unhörbar. In Idle zb Browsen ist es SEHR SEHR nett wenn die Lüfter einfach ruhe geben. Beim zocken hat man eh KH aufm Kopf und man hört nur das ballern im Spiel daher ist es egal wie laut der PC dann ist.


----------



## ile (14. Juli 2015)

Tendenziell ein klackern, bei PWM. Noctua Lüfter haben das nicht, die ham n eigenes Patent, um das zu verhindern


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (15. Juli 2015)

Hab viele Noctuas bei mir  ich denke nach ob ich mir nicht die B12-2 kaufe... die sind bei 800RPM (hab die B12-1) leiser als Noctuas bei gleichen Umdrehungen,


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Juli 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Hab viele Noctuas bei mir  ich denke nach ob ich mir nicht die B12-2 kaufe... die sind bei 800RPM (hab die B12-1) leiser als Noctuas bei gleichen Umdrehungen,



Ich kenne beide Lüfter, und eigentlich sind beide ziemlich unhörbar bei 800rpm.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (15. Juli 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich kenne beide Lüfter, und eigentlich sind beide ziemlich unhörbar bei 800rpm.



<facepalm> Ich hab doch geschrieben das ich es weiß das die unhörbar sind und wieso schreibst du mir das gleiche was ich geschrieben hab?

Mich interessiert es mehr wie laut die bei 1.1k 1.2 und 1.3k sind. Die NF-S12A verstreuen sehr schön die Luft im Gehäuse


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Juli 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Also kommt dieses Klackern im gleichmäßigen Abstand von der PWM Steuerung im Lüfter (Leerlauf usw) und nicht vom Lager?
> Das wusste ich nicht, ich hab eine Frage, bei den PWM steht immer von bin Umdrehungen, bei den 3Pin nur die max Umdrehungen. Zb wenn ich jetzt einen Eloop mit 1200U/min kaufe, kann ich ihn bis 800 runter regeln? Die meisten Lüfter sind bei 800 unhörbar. In Idle zb Browsen ist es SEHR SEHR nett wenn die Lüfter einfach ruhe geben. Beim zocken hat man eh KH aufm Kopf und man hört nur das ballern im Spiel daher ist es egal wie laut der PC dann ist.



"Klackernde" Geräusche können mehrere Ursachen haben, darunter auch das Lager. Im Zweifelsfall kann es mit einer anlogen Regelung testen. Verschwinden die Geräusche, wenn man ohne PWM regelt, war es wohl nicht das Lager. PWM-exklusiv sind Fiepgeräusche, die auf das hochfrequente PWM-Signal zurückgehen.
Noiseblocker-Lüfter lassen sich nach meiner Erfahrung meist auf 35-45% der Maximaldrehzahl herunterregeln – egal ob mit PWM oder ohne. Unser 1600-U/min-Eloop-Testmuster lief bei 4,4 V an und errreichte dann 780 U/min. 800 U/min bei einem 1200-U/min-Exemplar sind selbst mit einfachen Steuerungen möglich, die nicht unter 7 V runterregeln können.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (16. Juli 2015)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> "Klackernde" Geräusche können mehrere Ursachen haben, darunter auch das Lager. Im Zweifelsfall kann es mit einer anlogen Regelung testen. Verschwinden die Geräusche, wenn man ohne PWM regelt, war es wohl nicht das Lager. PWM-exklusiv sind Fiepgeräusche, die auf das hochfrequente PWM-Signal zurückgehen.
> Noiseblocker-Lüfter lassen sich nach meiner Erfahrung meist auf 35-45% der Maximaldrehzahl herunterregeln – egal ob mit PWM oder ohne. Unser 1600-U/min-Eloop-Testmuster lief bei 4,4 V an und errreichte dann 780 U/min. 800 U/min bei einem 1200-U/min-Exemplar sind selbst mit einfachen Steuerungen möglich, die nicht unter 7 V runterregeln können.



Ich hab meine Lüfter mit einem Labornetzgerät getestet und da gibt es keinen PWM Signal, also wenn es schon Klackert muss es der PWM Signal sein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juli 2015)

Komisch auf einmal ist es doch nicht ein Laufgeräusch vom Lager? Ich find es schade das man nicht für voll genommen wird


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Komisch auf einmal ist es doch nicht ein Laufgeräusch vom Lager? Ich find es schade das man nicht für voll genommen wird


Naja, wer wer einmal so


MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Schleifen und klackern kommt vom Lager und hat nichts mit PWM zu tun.
> Ich hab fast alle PWM und bei mir hat nichts gequietscht.


und dann wieder so


MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Lüfter mit einem Labornetzgerät getestet und da gibt es keinen PWM Signal, also wenn es schon Klackert muss es der PWM Signal sein.


schreibt, der glaubt eh immer Recht zu haben.

Was am Ende wirklich leiser ist, ist von Modell zu Modell stark unterschiedlich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juli 2015)

Ich bezog mich dabei aber nur auf meine Feststellungen


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (16. Juli 2015)

"Komisch auf einmal ist es doch nicht ein Laufgeräusch vom Lager? Ich find es schade das man nicht für voll genommen wird "
Hab ich irgendwo geschrieben das es auf EINMAL kein Laufgeräusch vom Lager ist?

Labornetzgerät + Lüfter = Kein PWM Signal = Quietschen durch PMW WIRD DAMIT AUSGESCHLOSSEN.
Wieso weil ein Labornetzgerät keine 4 Kabel hat, sondern nur + - und Masse.

Also wenn ein Lüfter am Labornetzgerät KLACKERT, heißt es das die Lüfter ein defekten Lager haben.
Wieso?
Labornetzgerät + Lüfter = Kein PWM Signal = Quietschen durch PMW WIRD DAMIT AUSGESCHLOSSEN.
Wieso weil ein Labornetzgerät keine 4 Kabel hat sondern nur + - und Masse.

Sir Dr Bakterius, ich hoffe du hast es gecheckt.


Was meine Lüfter angeht die PLPS:
Labornetzgerät = Lüfter klackern nicht.
Mainboard PWM = Lüfter klackern.
_________________________________________
= @JoM79 Ich denke nicht das ich Recht hab, ich hab recht.

Jetzt weiß ich das der PWM schuld ist, davor dachte ich das mein Mainboard irgendwie defekt war.
Das witzige ist JoM79 das ich mehr Lüfter bei mir hatte als PCGH... dann kann ich über dich so richtig meine Lache rauslassen.
Falls du eine Zahl brauchst.. hab ich bei mir JETZT ca 48 Lüfter die ich getestet hab. Ich weiß das du sagst "ahhaah das ist doch nicht mal 2% das was PCGH hatte" darum meine Antwort: ich kaufe Lüfter, teste die und verkaufe die.. die 48 Lüfter sind noch nicht verkauft.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juli 2015)

Es ging nicht um deine Person und deine Erlebnisse sondern nur um den Startpost und die darauf folgenden Antworten das es das Lager sein muss


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (16. Juli 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es ging nicht um deine Person und deine Erlebnisse sondern nur um den Startpost und die darauf folgenden Antworten das es das Lager sein muss



IN MEINEM FALL ist es der Lager. Jetzt weiß ich aber das die Gerüchte über die Störgeräusche vom PWM Signal stimmen.

Hast du es jetzt verstanden mit dem Thema ?


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Was meine Lüfter angeht die PLPS:
> Labornetzgerät = Lüfter klackern nicht.
> Mainboard PWM = Lüfter klackern.
> _________________________________________
> ...


Wenn du schon so viele Lüfter da hattest und so viele getestet hast, warum fragst du dann uns was leiser ist?
Normalerweise müssten wir das dann dich fragen.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (17. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du schon so viele Lüfter da hattest und so viele getestet hast, warum fragst du dann uns was leiser ist?
> Normalerweise müssten wir das dann dich fragen.



Steht auch oben... man muss nur richtig lesen. Nicht NUR lesen sondern bisschen mit verstand.
Ich helfe dir ein bisschen... ich hab noch nie das PWM quietschen gehört. Darum weiß ich auch nicht das dieses PWM quietschen existiert.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Steht auch oben... man muss nur richtig lesen. Nicht NUR lesen sondern bisschen mit verstand.
> Ich helfe dir ein bisschen... ich hab noch nie das PWM quietschen gehört. Darum weiß ich auch nicht das dieses PWM quietschen existiert.


Naja, ich gehe halt davon aus, dass wenn du schon so viele Lüfter da hattest und hast, dass dir das mal aufgefallen ist.
Aber was red ich, habe halt nicht ganz so viele Lüfter zu Hause im Moment.
Btw, wenn du mal richtiges klackern haben willst, dann lass nen normalen 3Pin Lüfter an ner Steuerung mit PWM laufen.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (17. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja, ich gehe halt davon aus, dass wenn du schon so viele Lüfter da hattest und hast, dass dir das mal aufgefallen ist.
> Aber was red ich, habe halt nicht ganz so viele Lüfter zu Hause im Moment.
> Btw, wenn du mal richtiges klackern haben willst, dann lass nen normalen 3Pin Lüfter an ner Steuerung mit PWM laufen.



Hatte ich auch mal  weil ich vergessen hab bei meinem NF-A14 ULN von PWM auf DC einzustellen :p


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Juli 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch mal  weil ich vergessen hab bei meinem NF-A14 ULN von PWM auf DC einzustellen :p



Da passiert in der Regel gar nichts, außer das der Lüfter kosntant auf 12V läuft.
Das PWM Signal kommt über den vierten Pin und erreicht den Lüfter gar nicht (außer man schließt mit gewalt an). So ist der + Pin lediglich mit den konstanten 12V angeschlossen


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2015)

Ich sprach auch von einer Steuerung die zwar 3pin hat, aber bei dem die + Leitung ein gepulstes Signal bekommt.


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Juli 2015)

Da ist das logisch und deine Aussage habe ich auch nicht angezweifelt, aber die zitierte ist leider Quatsch und klingt eher nach "ich will mitreden".
MB geben auf den 3 Pin kein gepulstes Signal aus sondern 12V


----------

